# bad knee



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

My knee has been in pain lately, popping, cracking and hurting. Like the other day I qss sitting on the floor and I was getting up and when I was getting up I herd this CRACK and my knee hurt so bad it took my breath away and I had to grab onto the counter. It hurt to walk on for awhile after that. 
Also when I walk around normally my knee pips with every step.
I had an X ray done 6 month ago and nothing came back. My dad has a massage therapist friend and he says he thinks it has to do with muscle. 
This has been going on for over a year now and I'm getting sick of it.
My dad wants to get me a therapy massage but until than any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

*Bad painful knee.*

My knee has been in pain lately, popping, cracking and hurting. Like the other day I was sitting on the floor and I was getting up and when I was getting up I herd this CRACK and my knee hurt so bad it took my breath away and I had to grab onto the counter. It hurt to walk on for awhile after that. 
Also when I walk around normally my knee pips with every step.
I had an X ray done 6 month ago and nothing came back. My dad has a massage therapist friend and he says he thinks it has to do with muscle. 
This has been going on for over a year now and I'm getting sick of it.
My dad wants to get me a therapy massage but until than any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

I'm no expert, but it sounds like my chondromalacia patellae. Well, actually, mine is more of a grinding, but my husband's knees crack, especially when getting up from a sitting/squatting/kneeling position, when the leg is bent more than 90º. Chondromalacia patellae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is Ibuprofen an anti inflammatory medicine?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes it is. Just make sure you have something in your stomach before you take it


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm a bit skeptical about going to a massage therapist instead of a doctor for this. I will say that when I have tendon inflammation issues a massage will sometimes help, but if we hadn't addressed _why_ I was having the pain in the first place, I may not be alive today, or would have needed a kidney transplant in order to be here. This is not intended to scare you since most times it's not anywhere near as serious as my condition (lupus), but sometimes pain like this is a sign that something much bigger is going on as well. Keep us posted on your findings and I hope you get fixed up!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This~

I'd suggest visiting a doctor.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

2BigReds said:


> I'm a bit skeptical about going to a massage therapist instead of a doctor for this. I will say that when I have tendon inflammation issues a massage will sometimes help, but if we hadn't addressed _why_ I was having the pain in the first place, I may not be alive today, or would have needed a kidney transplant in order to be here. This is not intended to scare you since most times it's not anywhere near as serious as my condition (lupus), but sometimes pain like this is a sign that something much bigger is going on as well. Keep us posted on your findings and I hope you get fixed up!


I actually had a doctor look at it and had a X-ray on it and they said it's fine, but the pain and popping and cracking is telling me otherwise. So I'm a bit confused as to what I should do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Go get an mri done. I need one but i have bb in the back of my knee that messes it up.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Try another doctor. Or a physiotherapist, who will know a lot more about muscular and skeletal issues than the average doctor. Like others said, massage doesn't tell you why you have the pain.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Agree with the others 100%. And deal with it now. I can assure you left unattended it will stay with you for life. You're much to young to be stuck with a permanent knee problem. Trust me I know from experience 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnyman (Jun 22, 2014)

myhorseisthebest said:


> My knee has been in pain lately, popping, cracking and hurting. Like the other day I qss sitting on the floor and I was getting up and when I was getting up I herd this CRACK and my knee hurt so bad it took my breath away and I had to grab onto the counter. It hurt to walk on for awhile after that.
> Also when I walk around normally my knee pips with every step.
> I had an X ray done 6 month ago and nothing came back. My dad has a massage therapist friend and he says he thinks it has to do with muscle.
> This has been going on for over a year now and I'm getting sick of it.
> ...


Have you tried physio? I have that constant crack and it bugs me to death! My physio recommended a blood stimulation kit instead of having to go see him and pay every week. They are online and easy to use. This is the one I have

http://www.kingbrand.com/Knee-Injury-Treatment.php?REF=Boris04


----------

